# linge de bain / linge de toilette / serviette (invité) / essuie-mains - pièces de tissu pour se sécher ou se laver



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
est-ce que linge de bain et linge de toilette désignent la même chose ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je crois que cela dépend du contexte. Linge de toilette peut désigner les serviette(s) et gant(s) que l'on utilise pour faire sa toilette ou simplement celui utilisé pour faire sa toilette dans un lavabo.
Linge de bain suppose qu'il y ait une grande serviette pour se sécher après une douche ou un bain.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, un linge de bain est assez grand pour pouvoir s'envelopper, tandis qu'un linge de toilette est plus petit et ne sert alors qu'à se sécher le visage.

Quoi qu'il en soit, notez qu'en Suisse on dit juste _linge_ et rarement _linge de bain_, mais jamais _serviette_ (qui désigne alors la _serviette de table_).


----------



## Nicomon

Salut MC 
Ai-je raison de penser que vous dites aussi _linge de toilette,_ pour ce qu'on appelle au Québec une _débarbouillette_? 





> [Québec] Petite serviette de tissu-éponge carrée utilisée pour faire sa toilette.



Pour ce qui est de _linge de bain_, je dis _serviette de douche/bain_. Les très grandes serviettes en tissu éponge sont des _draps de bain/plage_.

Si je dis _*un* linge_ (plutôt que _*du/le* linge_)... je fais en général référence à un torchon/bout de tissu. Comme dans : _un linge à vaisselle_.

Alors je me lave avec une débarbouillette, je m'essuie avec une serviette, je m'enveloppe dans un drap de bain, j'essuie la vaisselle avec un linge... et tout ça, c'est du :





> v linge de maison
> Ensemble des articles de tissu destinés à la literie, la toilette, la table et la cuisine.


----------



## itka

Pauvre Anna, tu ne vas plus rien comprendre !
Il faut dire que sur ce point en particulier, nous avons des différences de vocabulaire entre les différentes régions de la francophonie.

Alors, après la Suisse et le Québec, voici ce qu'on emploie en français-de-France (du moins j'espère que c'est vrai sur tout le territoire !) : le linge de toilette, généralement en tissu éponge,  comprend :
- les _gants (de toilette)_, parfois remplacés par de petits carrés qui correspondent aux "débarbouillettes" québécoises et servent à se laver et non à s'essuyer,
- les _serviettes (de toilette) _(le plus souvent de 50 cm x 70 cm), 
- les serviettes d'invités (plus petites de moitié) 
- les _sorties de bain_ : grandes serviettes pour s'essuyer le corps en sortant de la baignoire ou de la douche,
- les _peignoirs (de bain)_.

On y ajoute parfois de petits accessoires assortis tels que serre-têtes ou turbans, mules en éponge...

J'espère que je n'ai rien oublié ? Voici quelques images de ces différentes pièces, ici.


----------



## Nicomon

En fait itka, je dis à peu près comme toi... à part les _débarbouillettes, _qui chez nous sont plus courantes (je crois) que les gants. 
Quoique moi, je préfère les éponges « pouf » synthétiques de *ce genre*. Elles sèchent plus vite. 

J'ai écrit « _drap de bain_ » en parlant des énormes serviettes presqu'aussi grande que des draps, justement, mais je dis aussi « _sortie de bain_ » 
(que j'ai cependant tendance à associer à _peignoir_). 

Tout ça, c'est *du* linge de toilette. 
*Le* linge de maison comprend et le linge de toilette, et le linge de table, et la literie (draps, taies d'oreillers, etc.)

Ce que je ne dis pas - contrairement à ce qu'on dit en Suisse - c'est *un* linge en faisant référence à une serviette.
Trouvé dans Antidote : 





> linge de bain [Suisse] Serviette de bain.


 
Quant à la différence entre linge de bain/de toilette... je ne vois pas.


----------



## Aoyama

> J'ai écrit « _drap de bain_ » en parlant des énormes serviettes presqu'aussi grande que des draps, justement, mais je dis aussi « _sortie de bain_ »


Pour "drap de bain" ( énormes serviettes presqu'aussi grande que des draps), tout à fait d'accord, ça se dit de ce côté de l'Atlantique sans problème, en Belgique aussi (en Suisse ?). Pour ce qui est de "sortie de bain", je le vois plutôt comme étant un _peignoir-serviette_ , une espèce de robe de chambre que l'on enfile en se séchant avec ... en sortant du bain.
Ceci dit, pour en revenir aux régionalismes, les Français parlent _d'essuie-mains _pour les petites serviettes […].


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Ceci dit, pour en revenir aux régionalismes, les Français parlent _d'essuie-mains _pour les petites serviettes


Je dis aussi _essuie-mains_ pour _petite serviette_.

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Ai-je raison de penser que vous dites aussi _linge de toilette,_ pour ce qu'on appelle au Québec une _débarbouillette_?


Non, pour le gant de toilette, nous parlons de _lavette_… 



Aoyama said:


> Pour "drap de bain" ( énormes serviettes presqu'aussi grande que des draps), tout à fait d'accord, ça se dit de ce côté de l'Atlantique sans problème, en Belgique aussi (en Suisse ?).


Non, pas en Suisse.



> Pour ce qui est de "sortie de bain", je le vois plutôt comme étant un _peignoir-serviette_ , une espèce de robe de chambre que l'on enfile en se séchant avec ... en sortant du bain.


Ce terme est inusité chez moi, mais c'est bien ainsi que je le comprendrais.



> Ceci dit, pour en revenir aux régionalismes, les Français parlent _d'essuie-mains _pour les petites serviettes


J'emploie également ce terme. Je distingue toutefois l'_essuie-mains_, qui comme son nom l'indique sert à s'essuyer les mains, du _linge de toilette_ qui sert à s'essuyer le visage voire le corps après une toilette sommaire.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

J'ai deux questions :

1. Comment appelleriez-vous ce type de serviette ?





2. Les termes suivants sont-ils des synonymes ?
Essuie-main (j'exclue notamment ceux qui sont en papier), serviette à main, serviette de main, serviette invité

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locape

1) Elle m'a l'air assez grande quand même (et pliée en 2), j'appelle ça simplement une serviette de bain (ou de toilette).
2) Je pense que ça désigne à peu près la même chose, je dis une serviette à main (ou un essuie-mains) pour la cuisine (à côté de l'évier, avec une accroche au centre), et une serviette invité dans la salle de bains ou les toilettes qui ont un lave-mains (petit lavabo).
Normalement :
- serviette de bain / de toilette (50 × 100 cm)
- drap de douche (70 × 140) 
- drap de bain (100 × 150)
- serviette invité (30 × 50) ou serviette à main 
- petite serviette (ou débarbouillette) (30 × 30)
- drap de plage (jusqu'à 140 × 200)


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse très détaillée, Locape   
J'ai encore une question : on peut appeler une serviette _serviette invité _même si ce n'est pas destiné à d'invité ?


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter qu'en Suisse on parle rarement de _serviette_, mais plutôt de _linge_, que ce soit pour s'essuyer les mains ou tout le corps. J'appelle donc cela un _linge pour les mains_ ou un _essuie-mains_. Mais si c'est pour s'essuyer le visage, je parle de _linge de toilette_. 

[…]


----------



## Stéphane89

Et en Belgique, une _serviette _s'utilise à table mais en aucun cas dans une salle de bains.  

Cela dit, je n'ai jamais entendu les termes _serviette invité _ni _débarbouillette _(qui m'a arraché un sourire, je dois l'avouer ). Si on m'envoyait en chercher une dans l'armoire où est rangé le linge de maison, je n'aurais aucune idée de ce que je dois prendre. Est-ce que ces termes s'emploient vraiment couramment en France ou sont-ils réservés aux contextes plus "spécialisés" (p. ex. description dans des catalogues ou autres) ?


----------



## Locape

Le terme de 'serviette invité' est couramment utilisé en France, même si à mon avis, au quotidien, on dira aussi 'petite serviette'. C'est surtout pour les lave-mains dans les toilettes, parce qu'on donne des serviettes de taille normale à un invité pour prendre une douche !
Par contre, le terme 'débarbouillette' est beaucoup plus utilisé au Canada, ce genre de 'petite serviette' est plus rare en France que les gants de toilette, même si on les trouve facilement. Pour ma part, je les appelle 'mini serviette', certains les appellent 'carrés de toilette' par opposition aux gants.


Monicaallred said:


> on peut appeler une serviette _serviette invité _même si ce n'est pas destiné à d'invité ?


Oui, certaines personnes, plus pointilleuses, l'appellent ainsi en raison de sa taille, même si c'est pour leur usage personnel. Mais je crois que la plupart des gens diront 'petite serviette'.


----------



## Aliph

La petite serviette (30 x 30) on l’utilise pour se laver. En Suisse romande j’ai entendu le terme _lavette._


----------



## Locape

Maître Capello said:


> À noter qu'en Suisse on parle rarement de _serviette_, mais plutôt de _linge_, que ce soit pour s'essuyer les mains ou tout le corps. J'appelle donc cela un _linge pour les mains_ ou un _essuie-mains_. Mais si c'est pour s'essuyer le visage, je parle de _linge de toilette_.


C'est en effet le terme qui était usuel jadis, mon arrière-grand-mère disait aussi 'linge de toilette'. Peut-être que le terme de 'serviette de toilette' s'est imposé en France avec l'arrivée des serviettes éponges, remplaçant le coton en nid d'abeille, avant que celui-ci ne fasse un retour en force dans les années 90.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

StefKE said:


> Et en Belgique, une _serviette _s'utilise à table mais en aucun cas dans une salle de bains.
> 
> Cela dit, je n'ai jamais entendu les termes _serviette invité _ni _débarbouillette _(qui m'a arraché un sourire, je dois l'avouer ). Si on m'envoyait en chercher une dans l'armoire où est rangé le linge de maison, je n'aurais aucune idée de ce que je dois prendre. Est-ce que ces termes s'emploient vraiment couramment en France ou sont-ils réservés aux contextes plus "spécialisés" (p. ex. description dans des catalogues ou autres) ?



Peut-être les emploie-t-on dans d'autre régions que le sud de la Champagne , mais je ne les ai jamais entendus non plus . On utilise _un torchon_ pour essuyer la vaisselle,_ un essuie-mains_ ou_ une serviette_ pour les mains. 
_La débarbouillette_ serait courante au Canada dans le sens d'_un gant de toilette._


----------



## Monicaallred

Locape said:


> C'est en effet le terme qui était usuel jadis, mon arrière-grand-mère disait aussi 'linge de toilette'.


Jadis _linge de toilette _faisait référence à plus ou moins quelle taille de serviette ? 



J.F. de TROYES said:


> mais je ne les ai jamais entendus non plus


Vous voulez dire que vous n'aviez entendu ni _serviette invité, _ni _débarbouillette _ou vous voulez dire que vous n'aviez jamais entendu plusieurs termes de la liste de Locape (#2) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

StefKE said:


> Et en Belgique, une _serviette _s'utilise à table mais en aucun cas dans une salle de bains.
> Cela dit, je n'ai jamais entendu les termes _serviette invité _ni _débarbouillette _(qui m'a arraché un sourire, je dois l'avouer ).


 Pareil en Helvétie !  Ils sont fous ces Gaulois ! 



Aliph said:


> La petite serviette (30 x 30) on l’utilise pour se laver. En Suisse romande j’ai entendu le terme _lavette._


Je confirme.  Nous employons en fait ce terme tant pour la « petite serviette carrée » que pour le gant de toilette.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,



Punky Zoé said:


> ou simplement celui utilisé pour faire sa toilette dans un lavabo.


Là vous faites référence à quelle taille de serviette plus ou moins ?



itka said:


> - les _sorties de bain_ : grandes serviettes pour s'essuyer le corps en sortant de la baignoire ou de la douche,


On le dirait aussi pour une grande serviette utilisée à la plage ?



Nicomon said:


> Je dis aussi _essuie-mains_ pour _petite serviette_.


Donc pour vous il n'y a pas de différence entre une _petite serviette _et un _essuie-main _?

[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, le linge de toilette est un terme générique qui comprend :
la serviette invité (30 cm x 50 cm) que j'appelle aussi petite serviette. C'est bien pour s'essuyer les mains au lavabo mais c'est un peu juste pour un invité quand même ;
la serviette (50 cm x 100 cm) ;
le drap de douche (70 cm x 120 cm) que j'appelle aussi serviette de douche ;
le drap de bain (100 cm x 150 cm) que j'appelle aussi serviette de bain ;
le drap de plage (150 cm x 200 cm) que j'appelle aussi serviette de plage.

[…]

Pour le sport il y a aussi des serviettes de toutes tailles entre 30x80 et 50x100 que j'appelle sûrement abusivement épongeoir.


----------



## Philippides

Je suis le seul à découvrir le terme "serviette invité" ?


----------



## Locape

Tu n'est peut-être pas familier des catalogues de Blanc (linge de maison) ou magazines de décoration...  Je me demande si cela ne vient pas des 'guest towels' aux États-Unis ou en Angleterre (?).

La serviette près du lavabo est toujours plus petite que celle pour la douche, sauf si on a une mini salle de bains.
Un drap/serviette de plage n'est (en général) pas appelé une 'sortie de bain'.
Une petite serviette peut aussi être appelée 'essuie-mains' si on ne fait que s'essuyer les mains avec, pas vraiment le visage ou le corps. Donc plutôt près de l'évier ou du lave-mains.
[…]


----------



## Nicomon

@ Monicaallred :  Pour moi un _essuie-mains_ et une _petite serviette_ ont à peu près la même taille.
Mais je pourrais bien m'essuyer le visage avec, aussi.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

> Vous voulez dire que vous n'aviez entendu ni _serviette invité, _ni _débarbouillette _ou vous voulez dire que vous n'aviez jamais entendu plusieurs termes de la liste de Locape (#2) ?



Je ne parlais que de ces deux termes. J'ai entendu autrefois employer le verbe _se débarbouiller _dans son sens étymologique de se laver le visage, mais il était familier et je ne l'entends plus , ni ne l'emploie moi-même. Nous sommes dans le domaine des objets courants où les variantes sont fréquentes, comme c'est le cas pour le mot _poche_ utilisé dans le sens de_ sac_ dans certaines régions.


----------



## Nicomon

J.F. de TROYES said:


> _La débarbouillette_ serait courante au Canada dans le sens d'_un gant de toilette._


   Elle sert au même usage, mais on n'enfile pas une « débarbouillette » dans la main, comme un gant.   

Extrait de cette page : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/débarbouillette/21753


> Au Canada, carré de tissu-éponge utilisé pour se laver le visage (équivalant au gant de toilette).


 Le verbe _débarbouiller_ est encore bien vivant au Québec. Je ne savais même pas qu'il était considéré « familier ».


----------



## nicduf

En France, je pense que l'emploi du verbe "débarbouiller" est une question de génération et que les jeunes ne l'emploient plus.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,



Nicomon said:


> Les très grandes serviettes en tissu éponge sont des _draps de bain/plage_.


Et vous appelleriez un _drap de bain _une serviette destinée à l'usage à la mer ? Et vous diriez _drap de plage _à propos d'une très grande serviette utilisée exclusivement à l'intérieur de la maison ?



Locape said:


> Un drap/serviette de plage n'est (en général) pas appelé une 'sortie de bain'.


Alors, une _sortie de bain _ce serait quoi exactement en France ? une grande serviette qui comprend une capuche ?


----------



## Nicomon

Monicaallred said:


> Et vous appelleriez un _drap de bain _une serviette destinée à l'usage à la mer ? Et vous diriez _drap de plage _à propos d'une très grande serviette utilisée exclusivement à l'intérieur de la maison ?


 Non.  Je change le nom selon l'usage.   Je ne dis pas « de plage » si je m'en sers chez moi en sortant de la douche.   Et il faut qu'elle soit vraiment grande pour que je dise « drap » plutôt que « serviette ».


----------



## Locape

Monicaallred said:


> Alors, une _sortie de bain _ce serait quoi exactement en France ? une grande serviette qui comprend une capuche ?


Je pense que pour les adultes (et les grands enfants), une sortie de bain est simplement un drap de bain. Je n'utilise ce terme que pour les bébés, une grande serviette avec une capuche en effet.


----------

